# New Tank Start-up cycle



## RapidRay46 (Oct 7, 2013)

:fish10:Ok !Just question, i just starting a 50 gal tank and everything hooked up, 2 filters, air pump, heater. I just started adding Ammonia by 1/2 ts looking and checking with master test kit i bought. I'm up to 17 ts and still no sign of any level near 4.0 still almost clear when i check it. What could be the problem ? How much Ammonia does it take to get to 4.0 ppm ! Really confusing, any help would be appreciated Mike ( [email protected] )


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

What ammonia test are you adding? Is your water moving and being pumped? What ammonia are you adding?


----------



## RapidRay46 (Oct 7, 2013)

jrman83 said:


> What ammonia test are you adding? Is your water moving and being pumped? What ammonia are you adding?


 I bought a gal of Ammonia Pure no phosphate all filters are workin pumping water good. I'm useing Ammonia NH3/NH test solution from master test kit i bought. Says add 8 drops in test tube shake wait 5 mins, still not alot of color change into any green color yet ! How mush Ammonia did it take you before it got tp 4ppm ?:animated_fish_swimm:animated_fish_swimm:animated_fish_swimm


----------



## RapidRay46 (Oct 7, 2013)

2 Filters working fine, showing good overflow on max ! Bought API master test kit using Ammonia bottle 1 nh/3 nh/4 test, add 8 drops shake wait 5 min Nothing. Have add around 10 tsp now ! How mush Ammonia do you have to add before u see any color towards green say 2.00 ppm ?


----------



## lonedove55 (Jan 25, 2012)

It really depends on the strength of ammonia in the bottle as different brands are different strengths. You might want to get a clean gallon container, say a cleaned milk jug or bucket. Fill it with a gallon of tap water and add like maybe 1/4 teaspoon etc. of the ammonia, then test and see what result you come up with. If it doesn't show enough (4.0ppm), then just keep adding a small amount until you come up with an amount. If it is too strong and the result is too high, then cut back to say 1/8 tsp, etc. Then take the final_* total*_ amount you added and multiply by 50. Remember, you have to time the test for 5 minutes after shaking the tube. It may take quite a lot of ammonia...50 gallons is a lot of water. Good luck!


----------



## MriGuy85 (Aug 29, 2013)

You are using both bottles in the test kit right? The way you typed it out read as if you were only adding 8 drops from one bottle.


----------



## starrysparkle (Aug 4, 2013)

I have a 20 gallon tank im cycling right now fishless ,, and it took me about a half a cup of ammonia to get any readings in the beginning ,,, I have nitrites and nitrates now just waiting for the nitrites to drop to zero but I have to add about 3 tablespoons of ammonia everyday just to keep the bacteria colony alive ,so I don't know im thinking double that and then some for your 50 gallon tank to get your 4ppm of ammonia ??


----------



## RapidRay46 (Oct 7, 2013)

MriGuy85 said:


> You are using both bottles in the test kit right? The way you typed it out read as if you were only adding 8 drops from one bottle.


Test kit came with two bottles 1-2, are you suppose to use both bottles, 8 drops from each one ?:fish-in-bowl:


----------



## MriGuy85 (Aug 29, 2013)

Yes, absolutely! You should take a minute to read the book that came with the kit. If its the API kit, which is the best IMO, the instructions are to add 8 from bottle 1, cap and shake for 5 seconds, then add 8 from bottle two. Cap, shake for 5 seconds, then wait 5 minutes for color to develop.


----------



## MriGuy85 (Aug 29, 2013)

Btw, don't feel bad about that. I had to read my book about 2-3 times to be sure I was doing my tests correctly.


----------



## lonedove55 (Jan 25, 2012)

LOL...yea, I had to look that one up myself! But found this on API website:
1. Fill a clean test tube with 5 ml of water to be tested *
2. Add 8 drops from Ammonia Test Solution Bottle #1,
3. Add 8 drops from Ammonia Test Solution Bottle #2,
4. Cap the test tube and shake vigorously for 5seconds,
5. Wait 5 minutes for the color to develop.

*As a side note, make sure the water level in the test tube is with the meniscus (bottom curve of the water) is on or through the line...if below the line, it will throw off the results somewhat. I abbreviated the instructions somewhat, but you get the picture. At least that is what members here have told me..I never took chemistry/biology in school. If that is incorrect, hopefully someone will chime in.


----------



## RapidRay46 (Oct 7, 2013)

MriGuy85 said:


> Yes, absolutely! You should take a minute to read the book that came with the kit. If its the API kit, which is the best IMO, the instructions are to add 8 from bottle 1, cap and shake for 5 seconds, then add 8 from bottle two. Cap, shake for 5 seconds, then wait 5 minutes for color to develop.


 Your right i should have read the directions before i started, i thought they just gave u an extra bottle if u ran out LOL. Pay read the directions, i;m all set up now. Thanks alot for your advice, from a real newbe !


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Now that it is figured out, what are your readings? Off the chart?


----------



## MriGuy85 (Aug 29, 2013)

From one newbie to another, you're welcome. These guys helped me when I needed it. Now it's your turn. Huge thanks to coralbandit and jrman83. These guys helped walk me through my new tank, even if I did stray from their suggestions a bit. My own fault for being a bit headstrong. Good luck with the tank! *w2


----------



## TN Fishman (Oct 13, 2013)

Haha! From another newbie, laughing hard about getting an extra #2 bottle when #1 runs out!


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

Real men read directions(maybe where no one sees them but!)I've been questioned by architects(how dare they!) for reading instructions.If you don't do as the manufacturer says they have 0 responsibility.This is with real physical products as no manufacturer will warrant test,BUT IT DOES HELP IF YOU DO AS THEY SAY!


----------



## starrysparkle (Aug 4, 2013)

lol ,, too funny the extra bottle thing ,,, so ray what are your ammonia readings now ??


----------



## TN Fishman (Oct 13, 2013)

Speaking of the API test kit. I've been cycling my tank and I was wondering if you guys view your test vials directly against the white background of the color chart or about an inch or two away from the card. It makes a difference in color between 0 and negligible amounts of nitrate.


----------



## MriGuy85 (Aug 29, 2013)

I usually hold it right against the card in one hand and hold it under my led tank lights.


----------



## lonedove55 (Jan 25, 2012)

TN Fishman said:


> Speaking of the API test kit. I've been cycling my tank and I was wondering if you guys view your test vials directly against the white background of the color chart or about an inch or two away from the card. It makes a difference in color between 0 and negligible amounts of nitrate.


Oh Oh! I know this one...lol...messaged API on facebook once...they said to hold the vial *against* the white portion on the card. I've found it helps also to view them in front of a window/door lit by indirect sunlight, as incandescent light seems to distort the color in the tube.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

I usually read it against the white about 1/4" away from the card. Directly against the card doesn't work well for me. Bottom line, just find the way that works for you and do it that way every time.


----------

